# Training with a rucksack



## mic8310

Hi

wondered if anyone does their workout with a weighted rucksack? Was thinking would be good for weighted dips but wasn't sure about deadlift and squats etc

any thoughts?


----------



## AestheticManlet

What's the point, just add the extra weight to the bar? Dips yes but I'd use a dipping belt.


----------



## Ultrasonic

mic8310 said:


> Hi
> 
> wondered if anyone does their workout with a weighted rucksack? Was thinking would be good for weighted dips but wasn't sure about deadlift and squats etc
> 
> any thoughts?


 You can buy a dipping belt for about £10.

What would be the reason to use a weighted rucksack when squatting or deadlifting???


----------



## mic8310

Dipping belt £10 and then weights to put on it... Rucksack can fill with stuff.

Wouldnt it be more of a workout on legs for squat and deads of pushing more weight up?


----------



## The Last Time

mic8310 said:


> Dipping belt £10 and then weights to put on it... Rucksack can fill with stuff.
> 
> Wouldnt it be more of a workout on legs for squat and deads of pushing more weight up?


 But why not add the weight to the bar?


----------



## mic8310

Don't have weights. Thinking of atlas stone deads, can't change the weight of stone


----------



## Ultrasonic

mic8310 said:


> Don't have weights. Thinking of atlas stone deads, can't change the weight of stone


 Ah! Your original question makes more sense now  . Are you training for strongman type competitions involving Atlas stones?


----------



## mic8310

Not training for competitions, just using the tools I have  Home made atlas stone and dip station at the moment


----------



## JohhnyC

you want to take gym seriously you need to buy weights


----------



## UlsterRugby

Join the gym end of thread


----------



## 2004mark

lol... running or walking with a heavy rucksack is great cardio... but gym work? You'd need to invest in a pretty heavy duty pack to take more than 35kg


----------



## mic8310

If I wanted to join a gym I wouldn't be doing stuff at home. I also don't have the cash or space to put a nice set of weights at home, an atlas stone doesn't look as s**t in the garden as a bench with weights would.

Also curious as to the definition of taking the gym seriously. I'm not going for competitions, I don't have some weird disease which I have to monitor health levels for, I just wanna get fit and build a few muscles which I understand between atlas stone excercises, stuff that can be done on a dip station and any other contraptions I can put together (sandbag maybe) I'd like to think would be sufficient.

Unless of course I'm totally wasting my time cos it's not a gym.


----------



## JohhnyC

mic8310 said:


> If I wanted to join a gym I wouldn't be doing stuff at home. I also don't have the cash or space to put a nice set of weights at home, an atlas stone doesn't look as s**t in the garden as a bench with weights would.
> 
> Also curious as to the definition of taking the gym seriously. I'm not going for competitions, I don't have some weird disease which I have to monitor health levels for,* I just wanna get fit and build a few muscles which I understand between atlas stone excercises, stuff that can be done on a dip station and any other contraptions I can put together (sandbag maybe) I'd like to think would be sufficient. *
> 
> Unless of course I'm totally wasting my time cos it's not a gym.


 there are plenty of home exercises you can do with just body weight, won't get you very far muscle wise. Decent enough for general fitness though. You won't get big though. Even women pissing about at home are using a set on pink dumbbells

A second hand bench and set of dumbbells won't be expensive and you can work almost all of your body with that . No idea why you are pissing about with a dipping station, that's would be high on the priority getting a home gym.


----------



## Quackerz

JohhnyC said:


> there are plenty of home exercises you can do with just body weight, won't get you very far muscle wise. Decent enough for general fitness though. You won't get big though. Even women pissing about at home are using a set on pink dumbbells
> 
> A second hand bench and set of dumbbells won't be expensive and you can work almost all of your body with that . *No idea why you are pissing about with a dipping station*, that's would be high on the priority getting a home gym.


 You can get huge pecs and triceps doing just Dips....... look at anyone who can rep out 50kg dips and tell me they don't look big?

I agree he needs more equipment though, a few dumbbells for shoulders, a pull-up bar and some farmers handles and OP is sorted IMO.


----------



## Quackerz

mic8310 said:


> If I wanted to join a gym I wouldn't be doing stuff at home. I also don't have the cash or space to put a nice set of weights at home, an atlas stone doesn't look as s**t in the garden as a bench with weights would.
> 
> Also curious as to the definition of taking the gym seriously. I'm not going for competitions, I don't have some weird disease which I have to monitor health levels for, I just wanna get fit and build a few muscles which I understand between atlas stone excercises, stuff that can be done on a dip station and any other contraptions I can put together (sandbag maybe) I'd like to think would be sufficient.
> 
> Unless of course I'm totally wasting my time cos it's not a gym.


 Your not wasting your time mate, see my above post.


----------



## mic8310

Thanks guys. Am working on a few other bits, I'm using buckets of sand/water for shrugs which weigh in at 35kg each which also double up for farmers walk. Working on pull-up bar (incorporate to dip station) and I'm sure can get some Dumbbells. Even working on a strongmans log.

Will be working on a bigger atlas stone too so it's all good.


----------



## Quackerz

mic8310 said:


> Thanks guys. Am working on a few other bits, I'm using buckets of sand/water for shrugs which weigh in at 35kg each which also double up for farmers walk. Working on pull-up bar (incorporate to dip station) and I'm sure can get some Dumbbells. Even working on a strongmans log.
> 
> Will be working on a bigger atlas stone too so it's all good.


 Get proper farmers handles mate, you'll thank me in a few years time.

Weighted dips, weighted pull-ups, farmers walks and farmers deadlifts combined with some medial and posterior delt work. Thats you sorted with your other strongman bits and pieces...... keep at it mate. You could get a great physique doing those exercises alone......... You just have to progress and program them properly.


----------



## Quackerz

Could even get some paralettes and add in some static gymnastic holds like L-sits and the like. You don't need a gym, not unless your goal is to get massive anyway...... start learning handstands and s**t like that also. All these sorts of exercises can help develop a nicely rounded strength base providing your diet and programming is on point.


----------



## mic8310

Quackerz said:


> Could even get some paralettes and add in some static gymnastic holds like L-sits and the like. You don't need a gym, not unless your goal is to get massive anyway...... start learning handstands and s**t like that also. All these sorts of exercises can help develop a nicely rounded strength base providing your diet and programming is on point.


 Thanks for the advice will look into that sorta stuff. I went to the gym for 12 months solid and found myself stuck in the same routine surrounded by youths on mobiles, at least at home I can mix it up a bit at my own leisure and do something different, And not have crap loud music in the background.

Am looking at my diet and trying to improve, will look for farmers handles on flea bay as not entirely sure what they are


----------



## Quackerz

mic8310 said:


> Thanks for the advice will look into that sorta stuff. I went to the gym for 12 months solid and found myself stuck in the same routine surrounded by youths on mobiles, at least at home I can mix it up a bit at my own leisure and do something different, And not have crap loud music in the background.
> 
> Am looking at my diet and trying to improve,* will look for farmers handles on flea bay as not entirely sure what they are*


 The best training tool you will ever need. Fairly cheap also.


----------



## monkeybiker

Quackerz said:


> You can get huge pecs and triceps doing just Dips....... look at anyone who can rep out 50kg dips and tell me they don't look big?


 Dips are an excellent exercise and possibly better than bench press. Another good thing with dips/pull ups is you tend to stay in better shape as getting fat doesn't do you any favours.


----------



## dtlv

Weighted rucksack is fine, but get a good one or the lifespan of the sack won't be too long as the shoulder straps get strained. Also when using one, to prevent the weight hurting your back as it bashes into you or hanging in the pack in a way that gives an awkward center of balance, wrap the weight in a towel or something similar to pad out the empty space in the pack.

When I was a kid and first training I lived in rural somerset miles away from a gym and it was a slow process to save the money to buy any training kit, so modified dips, push ups, inverted pullups and regular pullups were all part of my routine and I used a weighted pack for all of them. A weighted pack can definitely work well for a quite a while, but eventually you'll likely stall without some other means of adding weight.


----------



## UK2USA

mic8310 said:


> Dipping belt £10 and then weights to put on it... Rucksack can fill with stuff.
> 
> Wouldnt it be more of a workout on legs for squat and deads of pushing more weight up?


 Stuff a midget in the rucksack and have at it mate.


----------



## Quackerz

monkeybiker said:


> Dips are an excellent exercise and possibly better than bench press. Another good thing with dips/pull ups is you tend to stay in better shape as getting fat doesn't do you any favours.


 I would tend to agree, defiantly from a general fitness perspective where someone like the OP is simply looking to get in shape and stay healthy. I would recommend callisthenics and a few strongman exercises over regular barbell exercises any day for these purposes.


----------



## mic8310

UK2USA said:


> Stuff a midget in the rucksack and have at it mate.


 Well I could sit one of the kids on my shoulders I suppose 

farmers handles look cool might even know someone who could knock some up.


----------



## Quackerz

mic8310 said:


> Well I could sit one of the kids on my shoulders I suppose
> 
> farmers handles look cool might even know someone who could knock some up.


 Just make sure they can fit regular weight plates so you can buy plates as you go.....


----------



## Greshie

There was another guy on here a while back, can't remember his handle, who was in a similar position, couldn't afford a commercial gym or afford much in the way of a home gym, who became very adept at using objects around him... he posted up a few pics, and whilst not massive had muscle and good definition.... so I see no reason why, using whatever you have to hand, you couldn't make progress .... He used furniture and all sorts, i even think he used his kids ... though obviously they saw it as daddy playing with them...


----------



## Quackerz

Greshie said:


> There was another guy on here a while back, can't remember his handle, who was in a similar position, couldn't afford a commercial gym or afford much in the way of a home gym, who became very adept at using objects around him... he posted up a few pics, and whilst not massive had muscle and good definition.... so I see no reason why, using whatever you have to hand, you couldn't make progress .... He used furniture and all sorts,* i even think he used his kids* ... though obviously they saw it as daddy playing with them...


 I hope he was not carrying them like this..........










On a side note you are right, no need for regular weights, as long as you progress and work hard you will see results.


----------



## Greshie

mic8310 said:


> Well I could sit one of the kids on my shoulders I suppose
> 
> farmers handles look cool might even know someone who could knock some up.


 Someone else on here made his own stuff ... am getting old 'cos his name escapes me as well ... he's not posted for a long while though....


----------



## mic8310

The dip station is very versatile, apart from dips it can be used for inverted pull-ups, potential pull-ups and a platform for loading atlas stones! And everything is stored on it when not in use. Space saving bonus


----------



## Greshie

Quackerz said:


> I hope he was not carrying them like this..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note you are right, no need for regular weights, as long as you progress and work hard you will see results.


 Lol .... might be better for you than carrying them around in one of those back sling things


----------



## Acidreflux

It might get a bit tricky doung bench press...


----------



## mic8310

So I weigh around 85kg and can consistently do 5x5 dips. When's a good time to add weight?! Do I need to up the reps first more to a 8x3 type and add weight or stick to 5x5 and add weight?


----------



## Quackerz

mic8310 said:


> So I weigh around 85kg and can consistently do 5x5 dips. When's a good time to add weight?! Do I need to up the reps first more to a 8x3 type and add weight or stick to 5x5 and add weight?


 Whatever feels more comfortable to you.

Personally I would do 5X5 one day and add weight a week and have a rep day on another day of the week, best of both worlds.


----------



## Quackerz

Acidreflux said:


> It might get a bit tricky doung bench press...


 Seems spelling is a bit tricky also.


----------



## RUDESTEW

iv tried them one legged skwaatz with just body weight DAM i cant do them not one !!!!! BUT put 200kg on the bar and im totaly fvcked lol . No what im saying is i can load the bar up more than my body weight but body weight exercises are tuff


----------



## Quackerz

RUDESTEW said:


> iv tried them one legged skwaatz with just body weight DAM i cant do them not one !!!!! BUT put 200kg on the bar and im totaly fvcked lol . No what im saying is i can load the bar up more than my body weight but body weight exercises are tuff


 A lot of it is to do with flexibility and balance, if you can Squat 100kg for reps you should be fine with pistols providing you have the flexibility to do so. After that it is a case of developing stabilisation in the movement.


----------



## Acidreflux

Quackerz said:


> Seems spelling is a bit tricky also. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=aa0e6f9a414bd43f48f1f9ab68f58de8c3301be8b53d851e6201a554727b4636[/IMG]


 You know what I mean...pffff! Harry potter!


----------



## Quackerz

Acidreflux said:


> You know what I mean...poooffff! Harry potter!


 How dare you call me a poof.


----------



## Heavyassweights

OP last seen at the bottom of the pool wearing his backpack loaded with tins of beans.


----------



## Acidreflux

Quackerz said:


> How dare you call me a poof.


 Your under my spell alacazam pooof!

Where did he go?


----------



## Quackerz

Acidreflux said:


> Your under my spell alacazam pooof!
> 
> *Where did he go?*


 Norway.


----------



## Acidreflux

Quackerz said:


> Norway.


 Nice one! Bruvva I said nice one bruv!!


----------



## Quackerz

Acidreflux said:


> Nice one! Bruvva I said nice one bruv!!


 I said Norway.


----------



## Acidreflux

Quackerz said:


> Norway.


 Oh did you say Norway? Sorry I thought you said New York.


----------



## Quackerz

Acidreflux said:


> Oh did you say Norway? Sorry I thought you said New York.


 Yeah I said New York.


----------



## JohhnyC

Well sure if you think its the way to go crack on. Personally I've never heard anyone buying a dropping station as first piece of gym equipment. Useful equipment maybe but certainly not the first piece would buy my view.

Dumbells, pull bar etc would seem more logical to me.


----------



## Acidreflux

Quackerz said:


> Yeah I said New York.


 Oh well...Have a banana!


----------



## Quackerz

Acidreflux said:


> Oh well...Have a banana!


 Alright King Louie, I don't know how to make fire though.....


----------



## mic8310

JohhnyC said:


> Well sure if you think its the way to go crack on. Personally I've never heard anyone buying a dropping station as first piece of gym equipment. Useful equipment maybe but certainly not the first piece would buy my view.
> 
> Dumbells, pull bar etc would seem more logical to me.


 Whilst there is no wrong opinion, wondered why it wouldn't be the first peice? If small women can use stones, why can't a guy twice the size? I'm not some fat couch potato who hasn't ever worked out before


----------



## JohhnyC

mic8310 said:


> Whilst there is no wrong opinion, wondered why it wouldn't be the first peice? If small women can use stones, why can't a guy twice the size? I'm not some fat couch potato who hasn't ever worked out before


 Just my opinion mate, each to their own really. You mentioned you can't join a gym and equipment almost non existent. I'd say dumbells are almost always the first piece of equipment people buy as they are so versatile. Back shoulders chest arms and some legs like lunges can all be done very well with dumbbells. Spinlock or Olympic style Dumbells to 45kg is a good investment. 2 bars and just change weight. Lats can be hit with pullovers but you can also get a dirt cheap pull up bar.


----------



## mic8310

JohhnyC said:


> Just my opinion mate, each to their own really. You mentioned you can't join a gym and equipment almost non existent. I'd say dumbells are almost always the first piece of equipment people buy as they are so versatile. Back shoulders chest arms and some legs like lunges can all be done very well with dumbbells. Spinlock or Olympic style Dumbells to 45kg is a good investment. 2 bars and just change weight. Lats can be hit with pullovers but you can also get a dirt cheap pull up bar.


 Last time at the gym I was squatting 120 and deadlift a little more. I found them a better workout than playing with Dumbbells and they always wore me out. So now as I have a choice of what I can do, I've decided to stick with as much compound stuff as I can with a little extra. I don't enjoy long workouts I wanna get on with it and not drag it out over hours. At the moment I'm repping a light stone (wasn't as heavy as I'd planned) which is cool as it's also nice cardio, and between the other bits I've done within 30 mins and I'm knackered.


----------



## JohhnyC

mic8310 said:


> Last time at the gym I was squatting 120 and deadlift a little more. I found them a better workout than playing with Dumbbells and they always wore me out. So now as I have a choice of what I can do, I've decided to stick with as much compound stuff as I can with a little extra. I don't enjoy long workouts I wanna get on with it and not drag it out over hours. At the moment I'm repping a light stone (wasn't as heavy as I'd planned) which is cool as it's also nice cardio, and between the other bits I've done within 30 mins and I'm knackered.


 True, you have to like what you do otherwise you will give up. Good luck


----------



## mic8310

Thought I'd give it a go today, did the usual 5x5 dips then threw a chunk of concrete in a rucksack (around 20kg) and almost managed 2 dips  maybe start a bit lighter


----------

